# people smacking their lips when they eat



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i think its disgusting


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I find it annoying.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

yeah, they should be shot and waterboarded


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

annoying.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Disgusting, if you're eating as well. Close yer damn mouth!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's highly annoying. :twak


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

It's foul they should be hung lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol.
i only do it in my own home
lol


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Its absolutely annoying for sure! I'd like to rip their lips off.. j/k
In some Asian cultures thou, lip smaking and eating loudly is higly acceptable and shows you think the cook did a great job.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

would this include smacking on gum too?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't encounter it often, but when I do, I lose my appetite. It's just disgusting to me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i think talking while your mouth full is annoying and rude. lol


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I eat extremely slow. I eat carefully, chew slowly and thouroughly, and avoid getting any food on my lips. Everyone makes fun of how slow I am, but at least I'm not gross. I find it disgusting the way some people eat and sometimes I lose my appetite watching them. Also, eating is a chore to me and I hate that life requires killing and eating other life.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yuck! That has got to be my biggest pet peeve!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

TorLin said:


> would this include smacking on gum too?


you mean like that noise it makes when chewing from your molars? nah thats fine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Annoying.....I thought only my dog used to do that :lol.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

It's funny-I have a relative that never does that when eating-but if he has gum he openly smacks away.- How can someone understand it's rude when eating yet not apply that same rule to gum chewing? It's all I can do not to say something.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never noticed it. I'm hard to disgust visually or vocally


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

What's worse is when they smack their lips then slurp their drink aww man you wanna just strangle them lol.


----------



## AshenSpirit (Jun 1, 2009)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> In Japan, isn't it polite to "smack their lips" while you're eating. It shows kindness to the person that cooked the meal. Or was that slurping?


I thought that was burping/belching and if you cover your mouth it's like you're trying to hide your satisfaction.

Either way I think most are probably westernized now to the point where they don't care.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I did it, I shot her


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Smacking their lips? There may be a language barrier here, like eating with their mouth open or...?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Delicate said:


> Smacking their lips? There may be a language barrier here, like eating with their mouth open or...?


somewhat. the smacking noise the lips make when they seperate each other


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Slurping soup or hot drinks is more annoying, but both are really bad. You shouldn't do them in public or around other people.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Poor manners maybe?


----------

